# Something to think about: PE vs quick O's for women



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

An interesting thought just struck me, and I'm curious to see if anyone else has any thoughts, input or stories they can share about this. It's accepted universally as a bad thing for a guy to go quickly - in 2 min or less. However, on the flip side I would say a guy would get his ego stroked and think of himself as the "alpha dog lover" if he can get his wife/GF/FB to orgasm via PIV sex in 2 min or less. Knowing what we know about our bodies, isn't this basically premature ejaculation for women? 

Guys, if your woman orgasms via PIV very quickly, how many of you are bothered by this? IMHO, I believe that it's not an issue if your lady can have multiple O's. However, if it's one and done, how much of a let down is that for you? Granted, unlike PE for a guy, a woman can still have sex after she has her O. However, if she is a one and done girl, is the sex all that great after she gets off - especially if the guy needs a min of 10 min of PIV to shoot his load?

For my wife and I, neither of us have this problem. But my wife cannot have multiple O's either, so if she would get off very quickly then I could see the sex end up being very boring since she would be spent.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> An interesting thought just struck me, and I'm curious to see if anyone else has any thoughts, input or stories they can share about this. It's accepted universally as a bad thing for a guy to go quickly - in 2 min or less. However, on the flip side I would say a guy would get his ego stroked and think of himself as the "alpha dog lover" if he can get his wife/GF/FB to orgasm via PIV sex in 2 min or less. Knowing what we know about our bodies, isn't this basically premature ejaculation for women?
> 
> Guys, if your woman orgasms via PIV very quickly, how many of you are bothered by this? IMHO, I believe that it's not an issue if your lady can have multiple O's. However, if it's one and done, how much of a let down is that for you? Granted, unlike PE for a guy, a woman can still have sex after she has her O. However, if she is a one and done girl, is the sex all that great after she gets off - especially if the guy needs a min of 10 min of PIV to shoot his load?
> 
> For my wife and I, neither of us have this problem. But my wife cannot have multiple O's either, so if she would get off very quickly then I could see the sex end up being very boring since she would be spent.


I think it has a lot to do with her level of arousal. One time we had been making out for a long time in a big easy chair. She pulled off her panties, and straddled me and orgasmed the instant we achieved penetration.....

I think she was just really hot. Most times she would suggest we begin intercourse before she reached that point of arousal. I think at some point it became uncomfortable for her to be so aroused...

Also, at one point she was taking some medication that caused her to go off like a firecracker very quickly. Don't remember what that med was...

Coinversely, some meds made her have to work for 20 minutes or more to orgasm...SSRI's and alprazolamm being the chief offenders.....

I am pretty much able to orgasm at will, be it 5 minutes or 25 minutes....Recently I went from being alone and half asleep to orgasm in under 10 minutes...She just walked into the BR at 2 AM and asked if I wanted a quickie....Uh yea...

good luck
the woodchuck


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html


----------

